# Finland biking in October



## flafonta (Feb 6, 2008)

I will be in Finland (Helsinki) for 2 weeks starting on 10/20.

I would love to (and need to) ride.

Any web site that can help me with that?

I would prefer dirt, but can do road (or even city cruising). I will need to rent a bike. And I won't have a car, so I will need to get around using public transportation or taxi.

Thanks!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I am a couple of hours north of Helsinki, and don't know the details of local stuff there... but...

- there'll definitely be riding. Depends on the weather, though. Righ now the woods are a bit wet but the frosty nights should soon harden the ground. A little snow is expected but I think it will melt by next week.

- To find good trails you really need a local guide. Trails are rarely marked: they are more like a natural resource: not like a road that you design, build and maintain.

- getting a rental bike could be an obstacle. Finding a good rental MTB may be impossible but you can probably find a city cruiser. ... unless you are lucky and meet someone with a spare bike they are willing to borrow.

Here's probably _the_ Finnish cycling forum and their group ride section:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=62
all in Finnish, of course, and you have to register to post.

(city bikes, heavy but cheap)
http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL_en/Artikkeli?WCM_GLOBAL_CONTEXT=/HKL/en/Services/Citybikes

(Many hotels seem to offer bike rentals)
http://maps.google.fi/maps?hl=fi&so...roup&ct=more-results&resnum=4&ved=0CCIQtQMwAw


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Go to www.bikeradar.com, in the routes and riding section type Finland in the middle box. There are 7 pages of routes listings, on page six are several that are directly from Helsinki. Can't vouch for any of them as I have not ridden them but in general when I have been in Scandanavia the riding is good.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

There's possibilities to ride trails right between the urban areas. Here's one GPS track I found on Sportstracker (I hope this is shared to "all"):
http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/workoutdetail/index.do?id=1325054

Trying to follow a route on your own might turn into an adventure but some like it that way ...


----------



## Tmh (Aug 18, 2008)

Check this out:

http://www.mtbcf.net/v3/page.php?16


----------

